# Mathmetician John Nash Dies In Taxi Accident



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

The mathematician portrayed in the film "A Beautiful Mind" was killed while riding in a taxi:

http://www.cnn.com/2015/05/24/us/feat-john-nash-wife-killed/


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Very sad. Saw the movie.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

It is a tragedy that Nash and his wife were killed.

One thought crossed my mind while reading this story. If Nash had been riding in an Uber, that fact would have shared the headline of the story. It might have even dominated the story. There would have been quotes from people who would swear off Uber rides due to safety concerns. Uber would have been crucified. Where is the taxi outrage?


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

In another story neither of them apparenly were wearing seatbelts. The taxi driver and the driver of the other car both survived and were wearing their seatbelts.


----------



## toi (Sep 8, 2014)

Oc_DriverX said:


> It is a tragedy that Nash and his wife were killed.
> 
> One thought crossed my mind while reading this story. If Nash had been riding in an Uber, that fact would have shared the headline of the story. It might have even dominated the story. There would have been quotes from people who would swear off Uber rides due to safety concerns. Uber would have been crucified. Where is the taxi outrage?


taxis do not have an ongoing insurance gap problem


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

observer said:


> In another story neither of them apparenly were wearing seatbelts. The taxi driver and the driver of the other car both survived and were wearing their seatbelts.


I just thought about this.... most people don't wear seatbelts in a taxi
but in an Uber the majority does.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

ElectroFuzz said:


> I just thought about this.... most people don't wear seatbelts in a taxi
> but in an Uber the majority does.


Yupp, but maybe they should.


----------



## LADriver (Aug 28, 2014)

toi said:


> taxis do not have an ongoing insurance gap problem


But they do have on ongoing injury problem: "New York taxi passengers are twice as likely as those in other motor vehicles to suffer severe injuries." http://thesandersfirm.com/commercial-vehicle/taxi-accidents/


----------



## BeepBeepBarina (May 14, 2015)

Was unter thing driving?


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

LADriver said:


> But they do have on ongoing injury problem: "New York taxi passengers are twice as likely as those in other motor vehicles to suffer severe injuries." http://thesandersfirm.com/commercial-vehicle/taxi-accidents/


Amazing that 25% of vehicular traffic in NYC is cabs. Here in LA I can't imagine it being more than 1%, if that.

If passengers in taxis were required to use seatbelts there would be less severe injuries. Every time you read a story they weren't wearing seatbelts.


----------



## BostonTaxiDriver (Nov 23, 2014)

Sickening to hear this about this couple.

I wonder how many hours the taxi driver had been driving...probably not an issue here as the wait at the taxi pool may have been an hour or more, allowing time to rest. Was either driver mentioned as at fault?

Boston cabs do not require seatbelt use for drivers or passengers.


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

BeepBeepBarina said:


> Was unter thing driving?


you are a complete f##k stick you know that?


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

What gets me is why this beepbeererina is still running rampant in this forum, even in the midst of these recent bans of forum members.


----------

